# Farben anpassen in CMYK / Gold & Silber



## Boozilla (5. November 2007)

Wie passe ich die Farben (in meinem Fall Gold und Silber) von einzelnen Schmuckstücken an, die am Ende auf einer Seite nebeneinander stehen sollen, wenn diese im CMYK-Modus (ohne eingebettetes Profil) vorliegen? Muss ich sie in einer Zwischenstufe in RGB umwandeln (in welches RGB?) und dann wieder in CMYK? Oder gibt es da eine elegantere/sinnvollere Variante mit weniger oder gar ohne Verlust?
Habe es mit „Match Color“ versucht, die Referenz und die anzugleichenden Dateien zu diesem Zeck in RGB konvertiert, bin mit dem Ergebnis aber auch nach mehreren Versuchen nicht zufrieden… 

Hat jemand noch irgendwelche Tipps, was ich beim Umgang mit den „Spezial-Farben“ Gold und Silber beachten muss – die sollen ja nicht ganz unproblematisch sein!

DANKE und Gruß aus Monnem


----------



## hierbavida (6. November 2007)

Gold und Silber werden als zusätzliche Schmuckfarben gedruckt. 

Aber mit einigen Qualitätseinbusen geht es auch mit Volltonfarben. Grundsätzlich führe ich alle Arbeiten im RGB-Modus aus (Profil: WEB -> sRGB; Print -> Adobe RGB). Im Dokument gebe ich bereits die Farbeinstellungen ein (Menu->Bearbeiten->Farbeinstellungen..), dies sollten mit der Druckerei abgestimmt sein, weil im CMYK-Farbraum verwendete Farbe und Papier das Ergebnis beeinflußt. Mittelwert bildet Europa, Druckvorstufe 2.

Gold und Silber sind schwierig zu korrigieren. Beste Ergebnisse bringen die RAW-Konvertierung und eine Nachbearbeitung mit der Gradationskurve. Dort kann auch die Beschneidung der Schwarz- und Weißtöne für den Druck (jeweils -25...-40 im RGB-Modus) vorgenommen werden. Eine Druckmaschine bringt pro Kanal nur etwa 60 Graustufen! Für Digitaldruck die Druckerei fragen! Eine vorsichtige Nachbearbeitung ist nicht ausgeschlossen. Sinnvoll wäre es Messpunkte (max. 4 möglich) zu setzen und sich an diesen zu orientieren. Farbproof und Gammut-Warnung sollten beim kalibrierten Bildschirm aktiviert sein.
Tiefen und Lichter lassen sich mit einer neutral grauen Ebene (Werte: 128 ... 180) im Modus weiches Licht und mit einem weißen oder schwarzen Pinsel (Deckkraft: 30-80%)  gezielt heraus arbeiten. Vom Abwedeln- und Nachbelichten-Werkzeug rate ich ab.

Nachdem Bild in CMYK konvertiert wurde, schärfen und restliche Farbabstimmungen vornehmen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Hierbavida


----------

